
Give Me Something To Read - Best of 2010 - vamsee
http://givemesomethingtoread.com/post/1660934095/give-me-something-to-read-best-of-2010
======
haribilalic
I absolutely love _Give Me Something To Read_ and _Longform.org_! There are a
lot of great articles that didn't make it to this list, so check out the
archives on both websites — the articles are (mostly) timeless.

Instapaper and GMSTR/Longform.org are streets ahead of casual games like Angry
Birds for my commute.

~~~
stevenj
There's also Longreads.com

------
_grrr
Am I correct in thinking that this is a spin-off from instapaper.com (they
take popular saved pages from instapaper to create the content for gmstr.com
)? I cann't recommend Instapaper highly enough as a tool for saving web-
articles and sending them to my Kindle for off-line reading.

~~~
n2dasun
That's what the subtitle says.

------
dan00
Is there something similar for german sites?

~~~
maw
Good question. For my part, I'd be interested in Spanish and French
equivalents.

------
jscore
Excellent selection of quality articles.

